# Wireless trolling motor thoughts?



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Thinking about next year and considering purchase of a wireless Riptide or Great White TM for my new boat, mostly for floundering, boat is too big to pole. I have the hand controlled bow mount for the last several years on my Carolina Skiff, which worked well...knee bump for steering or quickly reach down to turn off when a flounder is spotted. Before this, I started off with foot controlled(cables) and didn't care for it, too much of a balancing act while standing up on the bow.

I'm looking for opinions from anyone who has used a wireless TM for floundering. How is controlling the remote and gig in other hand? Some have optional foot pedals, which are much smaller than old cable pedals. Reliability?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/trolling-motor-questions-271218/


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You are wise getting input from those who have experience with this type of motor. I had to learn how to operate a 'wired' foot control unit on friends boat and did not like it at all. It would turn too far or too short much of the time. I suppose you would call it lag time with each foot press of the control. The control was not exact so you had to anticipate where it would stop. I never did get the real hang of it but did the best I could since my friend was physically unable to work it anymore. Maybe the new wireless types have better control.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

The Skiffer said:


> Thinking about next year and considering purchase of a wireless Riptide or Great White TM for my new boat, mostly for floundering, boat is too big to pole. I have the hand controlled bow mount for the last several years on my Carolina Skiff, which worked well...knee bump for steering or quickly reach down to turn off when a flounder is spotted. Before this, I started off with foot controlled(cables) and didn't care for it, too much of a balancing act while standing up on the bow.
> 
> I'm looking for opinions from anyone who has used a wireless TM for floundering. How is controlling the remote and gig in other hand? Some have optional foot pedals, which are much smaller than old cable pedals. Reliability?


Really like my rip tide. I only floundered with it once. The problem is the only reverse option is to spin the motor si is not as quick. I got the Platinum warranty with mine and fortunately have yet to burn anything up.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Never had a remote TM so can't say for sure.
But when Floundering some times you have to be quick and precise with you TM so not sure if you can do that with a remote


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Never had a remote TM so can't say for sure.
> But when Floundering some times you have to be quick and precise with you TM so not sure if you can do that with a remote


I feel the same way. I gig a lot of areas with a ton of docks and current so I need precise control that a wireless just doesn't have.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> I feel the same way. I gig a lot of areas with a ton of docks and current so I need precise control that a wireless just doesn't have.


:thumbsup:

Furthermore not all TM's are created the same way....Even by the same manufacture.

Just look at the Minkotta Saltwater lineup as a example.

The top shelf unit is the Riptide SF [That is what I have]

Then there is the Riptide SM

Then farther down the list is the Riptide SE

This is Minkotta's list of Bow mount / Tiller steer TM's.


So what's the difference? 

I personally have not seen it, but read about it on Bowfishing site.

The SF has a brass cage for the brushes. The other 2 have a plastic cage.

The plastic cages can overheat and cause the motor brushes not to slide easily....This causes motor failure.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have tried a wireless one on my fishing buddies bay boat one night. We were trout fishing and decided we would try to gig for a little while. He has a Minn Kota Ipilot. Its an awesome piece of equipment for what its intended for. However, for flounder gigging its a disaster when you have any obstacles to maneuver around. I would strongly suggest keeping your standard bow mount. I have a 101 lb Riptide on my floundering boat and have been nothing but pleased with it. Been going strong for about 5 years without a hiccup and its been through pure hell. I've worn out 3 props with it.


----------



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, I was leaning toward the hand controlled, keep doing what works. One other thing I had noticed is the rubber ball or spring type mount on hand controlled appears better able to absorb shock of hitting bottom, rocks etc than on wireless version. My old Motorguide has taken a beating over 8years, as it's always the first thing to make contact with bottom, surprised it never broke.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

When I had my 18 Neptune, I had the Riptide Co-pilot...EXCELLENT motor...however, for gigging, I'd need the hand control one for all the reasons stated above...for moving around for trout, reds, etc...wireless hands down...but for gigging...prob. not


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

The absolute best money I've spent on my boat (under $100 that is  was the extended handle that allows me to turn without bending down. I still have to bump the throttle occasionally but it's not near as bad steering


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

riptide bow mount hand control on both boats. Learned from five prongs on the emergency ejection option: put a flip flop underneath, to prevent lock down, and you can pull it up in an emergency (stump) hand control is my vote


----------



## kneedeep (Mar 24, 2010)

you may want to add a big foot trolling motor switch too, turn it on/off with your foot instead of your hand. part #21-186623 at bass pro


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> The absolute best money I've spent on my boat (under $100 that is  was the extended handle that allows me to turn without bending down. I still have to bump the throttle occasionally but it's not near as bad steering


But you have to reach farther. Sounds like you don't have a 60in shaft motor.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Got to through in my two cents ! 
I have a trolling motor mounted in the rear, ( I hate anything in the way of my gigging in the front ) I have a foot controlled button I just step on to go and steer with the gig, when I want to go around the docks I usually have a partner in the rear that can through it in high gear to get around the docks. I never have to worry about hitting anything with the trolling motor in the rear, if it does it just pushes it up and over and back in the water.


----------



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Cosson, yep its out of the way on the transom. I've often thought this would be the way to go, but water depth(able to pull it up) and speed control has been my hold ups- adjusting throughout the night depending on water and wind conditions. Part of the original reasoning for posting this thread was for mounting a bow style wireless trolling motor off the rear deck so its out of the way. I would have to buy an 2nd mount and wire 24v to the rear deck, while still being able to swap it back up front for reel fishing. 

On a similar note, in very clear water or going against strong wind, i will drop my small 4 stroke kicker, locked straight ahead and for fast trolling which covers a lot of ground, using the bow mount trolling motor to steer or slow down(reverse direction against kicker) while approaching fish, also helps save batteries for underwater lights. This setup also comes in handy when someone cuts into the shoreline 50ft ahead of my boat, leapfrog'em in the passing lane


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Alot of very good replies.Heres my two cents. It's all about control and reaction time. I have the motorguide varamax 105. I also like the 60 inch to be able to stand comfortable and run my boat.We've all run over fish and I manuver alot of structure that requires instant response and control. I believe it would be very difficult to impossible to react to structure as it comes up and spin 360 to get back on a fish with the autopilot. They are good motors for their application, but instant response and control has alot to be desired. Like Nightshift said////Hand Control all the way.


----------

